# Hacking in a single pole switch



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This is fun..:laughing::laughing:

That box is just 3 old BX CABLES so I have to use a metal fan box.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

At that point, you're better off just cutting a big squared off hole and patching with sheetrock.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> At that point, you're better off just cutting a big squared off hole and patching with sheetrock.


Old plaster lath just another curve ball..:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, I take it the customer pissed you off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Wow, I take it the customer pissed you off.


Wait till she see's the patch job..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Wait till she see's the patch job..:whistling2::laughing:



Welcome to the Peter D Hack club. Your membership card will arrive in the mail approximately 4-6 weeks.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a shame you had to holesaw the second round hole at the end of the long run. I'm gonna do that to the next yacker. holesaw a 4" hole and then slice a long trench next to it to appear as an organ.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

ya'll non-tapers really tape the patch? or just wing one coat and cya?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I typically won't patch any access holes that I cut. Not my line of work.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Welcome to the Peter D Hack club. Your membership card will arrive in the mail approximately 4-6 weeks.:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


>


:thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Svtlightning207 said:


> ya'll non-tapers really tape the patch? or just wing one coat and cya?




One coat and see you later fully explained in the contract


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Welcome to the Peter D Hack club. Your membership card will arrive in the mail approximately 4-6 weeks.:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> It's a shame you had to holesaw the second round hole at the end of the long run. I'm gonna do that to the next yacker. holesaw a 4" hole and then slice a long trench next to it to appear as an organ.


The switch goes at the bottom of a stair way so there was no way to avoid it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> The switch goes at the bottom of a stair way so there was no way to avoid it.


Oh I know, rewired a 1925 apartment building last year. I wasn't BASHful about making holes.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The real bummer is killing the teeth on a perfectly good hole saw in that stuff. Tile bit. Oh and three dried out, cracked usually too short bx cables. Good times.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> The real bummer is killing the teeth on a perfectly good hole saw in that stuff. Tile bit. Oh and three dried out, cracked usually too short bx cables. Good times.


That ain't a cheap hole saw. I think I'd have used a 4" grinder on the plaster.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

That's a big flippin hole!!! What did you use to cut it???


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> The real bummer is killing the teeth on a perfectly good hole saw in that stuff. Tile bit. Oh and three dried out, cracked usually too short bx cables. Good times.


You have to use carbide hole saws for that stuff.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

aDudeInPhx said:


> That ain't a cheap hole saw. I think I'd have used a 4" grinder on the plaster.


That might get just a little too dusty...:laughing:


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

Modern Castle Inc. said:


> That's a big flippin hole!!! What did you use to cut it???


4" hole saw? That's what I use for drywall penetrations like that .. BUT .. They're like $45 so I wouldn't go ruining one on plaster.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Modern Castle Inc. said:


> That's a big flippin hole!!! What did you use to cut it???


4" hole saw and a Fein tool:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

aDudeInPhx said:


> 4" hole saw? That's what I use for drywall penetrations like that .. BUT .. They're like $45 so I wouldn't go ruining one on plaster.


It is just added to the price of the job..:thumbup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

.....Harry are you installing windows on the side again:blink::lol:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RGH said:


> .....Harry are you installing windows on the side again:blink::lol:


Nice EH..!..:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> You have to use carbide hole saws for that stuff.


I use a standard but first i hammer the holesaw thru the plaster and dispose of the plaster, then I drill it thru the lathe.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I use a standard but first i hammer the holesaw thru the plaster and dispose of the plaster, then I drill it thru the lathe.



Interesting I will try that one next time..


----------



## mart6992 (May 16, 2012)

sawzall with plaster blades is what I use


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so how'd you make out with the BX Harry?

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> so how'd you make out with the BX Harry?
> 
> ~CS~


Tghe real question is what was connected to it? :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Tghe real question is what was connected to it? :whistling2:


Just the whole second floor..

He is thinking about having some new home runs for the second floor.

Two of the bedrooms have no outlets at all...:blink::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> so how'd you make out with the BX Harry?
> 
> ~CS~


It is safe and sound in a new fan box.:thumbsup:


----------

